# Kohler K321 carb and points ??



## killstwobulls

I am helping some old friends with a Cub Cadet 1450 lawn tractor problem. We intially had a gas problem with rust and crud. I believe that was ended by a thorough system cleaning. It ran fine for 10 hours then suddenly died. I got it to restart but it would only run very low speed.

The spark plug was removed and had almost like stove pipe soot build up near the electrode. The spark to the plug is visible but appears very weak.

Would the next logical problem area be the coil, condenser, or points?

Anyone have a diagram to show me where the points are located? The tractor is out in the country 45 miles away from me and I want to call and have a young man look at them before I buy them.

Thanks for any help. Email is [email protected]


----------



## mikemerritt

Probably Kohler K321 cast iron 14 HP if the engine is original. Weak spark is known to be a problem on this engine. When its weak it can be hard to start. Probably could file the points for a quick fix but they tend to glaze over quickly if the condensor or coil are weak. On the coil, get the cheapest thing Auto Zone has that is a resistor coil. It will work well and save you some money. 

All you want to know about this engine http://www.kohlerengines.com/common/resources/tp_2379.pdf

Mike


----------

